# oiled knotty pine walls - paint or remove



## yankcollector (Jul 1, 2006)

I own a 50 year old house and one room (11' X 24') is covered in tongue and groove knotty pine. The previous owner oiled the walls every 3 months. My question is: can I prime and paint these walls as they have been oiled or is it just as easy to take the wood down and sheetrock the room. I have no idea what is behind the wood. I myself haven't oiled the walls in the 3 years that I have lived here. The wood is on the dark side after being oiled for years. The only thing that saves the room is the 10' windows on either end otherwise it would seem like a cave.  Thanks


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 1, 2006)

You need to go to a local paint supplier and talk to them about this. 
Paint has warranties just like anything else and without knowing what kind of oil or how saturated the boards are, I can't tell you anything. Sherwin Williams is a good quality paint and their research labs have come out with some impressive products. I'd probably go there first. They may have an oil base, stain killing primer that will give you a paintable surface.


----------



## carolann (Jul 21, 2006)

I am thinking about buying a house that has knotty pine EVERYWHERE! How hard is it and how do you remove knotty pine?


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 21, 2006)

A big hammer and a long prybar.

One board at a time. What you put back, will take longer than the removal.


----------



## Graham (Jul 21, 2006)

My wife said "why don't we lift just one knotty pine board to see what's underneath?" Not! We ended up removing all of them in the kitchen, new gyproc, new floor, new paint, $5,000 later. But, it looks good.

Graham
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca


----------

